# Halfords paint leveller



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Is halfords paint leveller suitable for blending in a small paint repair? It suggests it is. I'm sure they used to sell aerosol blending thinners but they don't any more.

I have a couple of small paint repairs I want to attempt to tackle.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

That is basically what the 'Leveller' is - a mixture of solvents, which is basically what most thinners are too. 

I would think it would work fine. 

Years ago i had a Holts aerosol which was similarly labelled 'Leveller', but it was basically just thinners. Nowadays I get aerosols of levelling thinner from a local auto paint factor.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

It's just to blend in the repairs. The colour match seems good. (I sprayed a test card) I want to keep the repairs as small as possible. The one I'm most worried about is the door as it's right in the middle of the panel.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a repair to do on my car. How would this stuff fit it?

Repair
Prime
paint
level ???
lacquer


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Repair, prime , paint , clear , level, polish .

That's how I've done it using fade out thinners. Just be careful when flatting / polishing not to go through the blend . I believe alot don't flat the blend. 


And have patience , let the primer sit over night and also wait overnight before polishing . 

And for the the centre of a door. I would be wanting to do the entire panel rather than a smart repair to give you a bigger blend area.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

theshoe202 said:


> Repair, prime , paint , clear , level, polish .
> 
> That's how I've done it using fade out thinners. Just be careful when flatting / polishing not to go through the blend . I believe alot don't flat the blend.
> 
> ...


Its on the edge of the bonnet and not a big repair. Just some rust under the paint.

Do you wait for the clear to dry fully before the leveler?


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

No it goes on when it's wet m8.. Just on the blend though. Not on top of the main cleared area .


----------

